# Saddle Rack For My Valentine



## ShoalwaterLegend (Dec 20, 2011)

Check out this Double Saddle Rack I built for my wife out of Redwood


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That's awesome!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very nice! I like that branding...good job. gb


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

Sweet - let's see it loaded up!!


----------



## Texas1960 (Jun 20, 2009)

That is a nice job. Have to do one for my son soon. Likely use mesquite or line.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That would really look nice in cedar. That one looks nice as is.


----------

